# Getting rid of "mesh" interior pieces



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi all! 

I have a Black Granite Metallic 2014 ECO and have the mesh(what I call it) interior pieces on my dash and on the doors. I can't stand these things and would *LOVE* to get rid of them! My sister recently got a white 2015 Cruze LT and I noticed her dash piece on the passenger side was not mesh, either a leather or vinyl material, as well as the pieces in the door. I think it looks so much more classy and better looking. 

Now my big question. Does anyone know where I can get these interior pieces or if I can take mine off and have them recovered by an interior shop? I could possibly even redo them myself. What would be my best option?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I've seen the pieces on ebay, not sure how hard it is to change


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I actually recovered mine myself a while ago and all seem to be holding up good. Used a black vinyl material that looks like leather. Looks soooooo much better imo. Its really not hard. Just need to make sure you use a good glue and that you know somewhat of what your doing. The door pannels are more difficult as you have to drill the plastic rivets out and get small short screws and washers to hold them in. This is how mine turned out. Let us know if you have any more questions!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

I remember before I commented on how much I liked yours previously. 

I think I'm gonna try it and wrap it in a dark/medium brown type of vinyl or leather. I love the look of the brown and black, more luxurious to me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

Can buy all dash pieces on eBay for ~$150 oem parts


----------



## PAJiNation (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you have a tutorial for your process in covering these in the material you replaced it with?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body-detailing-interior/42769-necking-fabric.html

i dont like the look of the stock fabric, but i like how its not cold to the touch in winter.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I've thought of a microfiber suede material...but it might be a bigger problem to keep clean and nice looking. I've got at least a few years before mine gets ragged looking enough to consider the options.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe I have all three pieces in the Sport red mesh. You can have them for $20 + shipping or pick them up in Griffith, IN. PM me if interested


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I thought he wanted to get rid of the mesh?



Gus_Mahn said:


> I believe I have all three pieces in the Sport red mesh. You can have them for $20 + shipping or pick them up in Griffith, IN. PM me if interested


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

neile300c said:


> I thought he wanted to get rid of the mesh?


Yes, I understand that. He can recover these, and go back to OE if he doesn't like it or if it comes out bad.


----------



## jb12string (Oct 2, 2015)

My wife has the same complaint about the Cruze that we are getting. If the pieces are the same between the 2014 and 2015, from what I've seen, the 2015's are all non-mesh and might, again, depending on if the 14's and 15's are the same, interchange. I found the dash pieces that I would need for about $200 at gmpartsonline.net


----------

